# Abitur während der Ausbildung?



## caramba12321 (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe gerade meinen Realschulabschluss gemacht.
Am Anfang meiner Schullaufbahn war ich noch auf dem Gymnasium, welches ich dann aber wegen mangelnder Leistungen verlassen musste. In der 10. Klasse merkte ich dann erst, wie wichtig Schule ist und ich habe nun meinen Abschluss mit 1.9 gemacht, was zwar nicht besonders gut  aber in Ordnung ist. Da ch mitlerweile schon 18 bin und nun eine Ausbildung in Flensburg beginnen werde, habe ich mich gedacht, dass ich vielleicht mit dem nötigen Ergeiz mein Abitur nebenbei nachmachen kann. Ich wollte mal fragen welche sinnvollen Möglichkeiten es da für Azubis gibt, ich weiss schon das die Abendschule nicht geht, da mann dafür mindestens 19 Jahre alt sein muss und eine abgeschlossene Lehre oder 3 Jahre Arbeitserfahrung nachweisen muss.

Freue mich über jeden sinnvollen Beitrag.
Gruss
Caramba


----------



## Leola13 (19. Juni 2006)

Hai,



			
				caramba12321 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich weiss schon das die Abendschule nicht geht, da mann dafür mindestens 19 Jahre alt sein muss und eine abgeschlossene Lehre oder 3 Jahre Arbeitserfahrung nachweisen muss.
> 
> Freue mich über jeden sinnvollen Beitrag.
> Gruss
> Caramba



sorry, glaub ich nicht. Wofür eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung um ein Abi nachzuholen.

Hab leider keine Zeit um genauer zu recherchieren. Später sicher mehr.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Leola13 (20. Juni 2006)

Hai,

hier nocheinmal zwei Links zum Thema :

Abitur 1 und Abitur 2

Ciao Stefan

Edit : Absichtlich neur Post.


----------



## caramba12321 (20. Juni 2006)

Also wirklich schlauer bin ich nun auch nicht. Also auf der Seite des Abendgymnasiums in Flensburg steht, dass ich mindestens 19 und eine abgeschlossene Lehre oder 3 Jahre berufserfahrung haben muss. D.h. das kann ich knicken, da ich ja mit der Ausbildung erst anfange, hat sonst jemand Erfahrung mit einem Fernstudium gemacht oder andere Infos?


----------



## Sinac (20. Juni 2006)

Ich habe nach der Realschule auch eine Ausbildung angefangen und dann an der Abendschule die Fachhochschulreife nach gemacht. Das war echt gut easy, konnte sogar noch nebenbei die Ausbildung verkürzen und Landesbester werden. Abi geht soweit ich weiß nur danach und zwar 1 (2?) Jahr(e) in Vollzeit, das wollte ich in Flensburg auch mal machen. 
Hab mich dann entschlossen bei der Fachhochschulreife zu bleiben. Wenn ich unbedingt noch an ne Uni will mache ich lieber ein 2 jähriges Grunstudium an einer FH und kann damit auch an eine Uni.
Also wenn das eine Alternative für dich wäre kann ich dir nur raten Fachhochschulreife nebenbei zu machen, ist in Flensburg allerdings Samstags, bei und war das 2x die Woche abends.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## z-coupe (20. Juni 2006)

Zum Abi kann ich nicht viel sagen aber zum Fach-Abi. 
Es gibt die Möglichkeit während der Ausbildung Fach-Abi zu machen, dazu besucht man Samstag noch zusätzlich die Schule und wenn du mit der Ausbildung fertig bist, hast du dein Fach-Abi in der Tasche. Diese Möglichkeit gibt es zumindest an einigen Berufsschulen in NRW ob es Bundesweit genau so ist weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## caramba12321 (20. Juni 2006)

Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten.
@Sinac, ist das mit Samstags dann an der berufsschule oder gibt es dafür eine eigene richtige schulische Einrichtung? Wäre für ein paar mehr Infos dankbar

Gruss
Caramba


----------



## Sinac (21. Juni 2006)

Das nennt sich Fachoberschule (berufsbegleitend in Teilzeit) und ist (bei uns) mit in der Berufsschule. Ich frag heute mal nen Kumpel der das in Flensburg gemacht hat. Ansonsten sollte deine Berufsschule dir dazu Auskunft geben können.


----------



## caramba12321 (21. Juni 2006)

Okay, vielen dank, würd mich dann über Informationen von deinem Freund freuen  ansonsten frage ich demnächst auch mal in der Berufsschule nach.


----------



## Sinac (21. Juni 2006)

Ich erreiche den im Mom. nicht, aber schau dir das mal an:
http://www.hla.flensburg.de/bildung/kauf_bs/bs_fhr.htm
ansonsten Google: Fachoberschule Flensburg

Greetz und viel Erfolg...
Sinac


----------



## caramba12321 (21. Juni 2006)

Ahh, vielen Dank, genau das wollte ich 
Damit wäre das Thema erledigt, vielen Dank für alle Beiträge


----------

